# crests?



## petiespal (Jan 19, 2010)

i am a little bit curious, i've seen heaps of photos of cockatiels, and petie seems to have a much longer crest. do people cut the crests of thier birds or is petie specail?


----------



## LuvMyTiels (Dec 31, 2009)

No, crests are not cut. Some birds have longer crests than others. If they are molting or have a buddy that plucks it then it can be wispy or shorter until it grows out again.


----------



## Kerry78 (May 25, 2009)

With baby tiels they have shorter crests,
the main majority on this forum tend to have young Tiels,
ive noticed with Sandy now he's almost a year old that he has now a fully formed crest,
this happened over 2 months ago,he's also lost all his barring sadley i did love his stripey tail *Sigh* oh well lmao


----------



## petiespal (Jan 19, 2010)

so petie just has a long crest? ok thats kool. im going to get a new 1 next week


----------



## Kerry78 (May 25, 2009)

Yeah do youknow what age Petie is?

he's a lovely guy im a sucker for the normal greys


----------



## petiespal (Jan 19, 2010)

no he flew into our yard one day so we rescued him. he was fully grown when we got him.


----------

